# Aporte tacometro digital sencillo



## Dario (Oct 12, 2010)

hola gente del foro.
aca les dejo el circuito de un tacometro digital que diseñe hace un par de semanas. mide hasta 99900 RPM.
se puede usar para motores como los de aeromodelismo y funciona muy bien apesar de su sencillez. lo unico que, no me pidan el pcb porque no lo hice jeje... lo monte en una placa multiproposito nomas... como sera, que ni me moleste en montar el display en la misma placa porque, me resulto bastante dificil interconectar los displays. para eso, utilice una placa que ya tenia los 3 displays del contador montados y a los otros dos displays se los pegue con ciano jejeje... ah, los otros 2 displays, son solo para completar los 5 digitos.
el verdadero contador, solo dispone de 3 digitos pero, el secreto para medir hasta 99900RPM, radica en la base de tiempos que debe ser ajustada inyectando en la entrada del contador, una señal de onda cuadrada de 1khz y variar el preset hasta leer 60000 en el display. demas esta decir que la base de tiempos se conecta a los pines nombrados en el contador...
talvez mas adelante cuando tenga ganas, le haga un pcb... por ahora funciona muy bien asi. pronto subire videos con el circuito funcionando.
saludosss y espero les sea de utilidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2010)

¿ Conseguiste fácilmente el MC14553 ?


----------



## Dario (Oct 12, 2010)

Si, lo consegui sin problemas. primero pensaba en hacerlo con el 74C927 o el 74C928 pero no se los encuentra por ningun lado...
de todas formas, creo que no habria problemas para adaptar la base de tiempos a un contador hecho con los integrados cmos 4518 y su decodificador 4511 ya que, el 4518, tiene el pin de reset y el 4511, tiene el pin de latch enable que se necesitan para esta aplicacion.
saludosss


----------



## symbaa (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola..bárbaro el post..te consulto, necesito hacer un tacometro con cinco display (lo mas exacto posible)..quisiera saber cada cuanto varia las rpm en tu diseño??
En tal caso, como se lo podría dar mas exactitud?? 
muchas gracias..espero tu respuesta..


----------



## Dario (Oct 21, 2010)

hola.
la variacion se produce cada 600ms aprox. osea, cada 600ms, se dispara el pin LE del contador y muestra la cantidad de rpms que se contaron hasta ese momento.
como veras, el contador real solo tiene 3 digitos, los otros dos, son para completar los 5 digitos y asi tener una lectura muy aproximada a la real. ejemplo: supongamos que la lectura real de rpms es de 56231 RPM, nuestro tacometro nos dara 56200 RPM.
saludosss


----------



## dandany (Feb 18, 2011)

Una Pregunta el circuito nesesita algun tipo de programacion  con el integrado MC si es asi serias tan amable de dar el codigo?


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2011)

hola amigo.
este tacometro esta hecho con lo que se llama componentes discretos, osea, logica digital comun.
el MC4553, no es un microcontrolador, es un contador comun, por lo tanto no lleva ningun tipo de programacion. no hay micros en este montaje.
saludosss


----------



## speed (Feb 20, 2011)

Que mas Darío quería preguntarle si este tacómetro me puede funcionar para un ventilador de pc que trae tres cables y si no estoy mal el cable amarillo es el de la señal para el tacómetro espero su respuesta gracias


----------



## Dario (Feb 20, 2011)

> Que mas Darío quería preguntarle si este tacómetro me puede funcionar para un ventilador de pc que trae tres cables y si no estoy mal el cable amarillo es el de la señal para el tacómetro espero su respuesta gracias



hola speed.
mira, no estoy bien seguro de cuantos pulsos por revolucon entregan esos ventiladores, pero creo que si te puede funcionar. seria cosa de ver el datasheet del ventilador.
saludosss


----------



## Dario (Feb 21, 2011)

> que bien men, como seria la modificación para medir distancias, gracias



este es un tacometro y se usa para medir las rpms de los motores, no para medir distancias .
saludosss


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 21, 2011)

Dario lo armo y lo puedo poner en mi moto, si trabajaria bien no?


----------



## speed (Feb 21, 2011)

dario cuando coloca un video del tacometro funcionando ya que seria interesante


----------



## Dario (Feb 21, 2011)

> Dario lo armo y lo puedo poner en mi moto, si trabajaria bien no?



porsupuesto que si, si puede funconar en una moto o un automovil...



> dario cuando coloca un video del tacometro funcionando ya que seria interesante



en estos dias subo uno, pasa que el post estava un poquito estancado jeje...
saludosss


----------



## ulloacristian (Abr 18, 2011)

tengo una duda con tu  circuito, en la parte donde pones Vdd a que parte va conectada? es la fuente q alimenta esos integrados?


----------



## Dario (Abr 18, 2011)

ulloacristian dijo:


> tengo una duda con tu  circuito, en la parte donde pones Vdd a que parte va conectada? es la fuente q alimenta esos integrados?



exacto, todo el circuito se alimenta de una sola fuente y vdd es el positivo.
saludosss


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola Dario
Desde ya felicitarte por este magnifico proyecto, la verdad estoy interesado en montarlo en una moto y tengo las siguiente duda. Cómo se instala en la moto?


----------



## Dario (Abr 19, 2011)

bueno, yo lo hice para medir las revoluciones de los motores DC, supongo que no habra problemas para ponerlo en una moto. lo que no estoy seguro, es de donde sacar los pulsos, creo se sacan desde el cable que va a la bobina de ignicion.
saludosss


----------



## dandany (Abr 19, 2011)

El positivo de la bobina de alta se toma de ahi y de masa


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Abr 19, 2011)

Gracias muy amables por sus respuestas


----------



## Elfo1984 (Jun 18, 2011)

Disculpa El VDD de cuanto es? .. y para CLOCK pin12.. puedo usar otro circuito no? .. lo unico que necesita en ese pin es un pulso para empezar el conteo? osea mando el pulso al pin 12 y empezara el conteo? jejeje sorry


----------



## Dario (Jun 18, 2011)

> Disculpa El VDD de cuanto es?



el vdd es 5 volt. 



> y para CLOCK pin12.. puedo usar otro circuito no?



exacto. lo unico que si le pones pulsos, no va a contar de 0 a 999. te va a marcar cuantos pulsos entran por *MINUTO*. eso si armas el circuito completo.
saludosss


----------



## Elfo1984 (Jun 19, 2011)

Exacto es lo que quiero hacer.. mira quiero poner un fotoresistencia y un laser y cuando me interrumpa la luz del laser hara de interruptor.. voy a poner un obstaculo ala punta del eje de un motor de lavadorapara que la interrumpa..es que el profesor nos encargo medir velocidad y ps ahi io hago mis calculos... pero entonces ponle que el motor da 50 vueltas por segundo.. cres que si me lo registre asi como te digo.. que en los displays me marque 50?


----------



## Dario (Jun 19, 2011)

perdon amigo, me equivoque anteriormente. no son vueltas por segundo, sino, vueltas por minuto. asi que tendras que dividir el resultado por 60 para saber cuantas vueltas da en un segundo. saludosss


----------



## Elfo1984 (Jun 19, 2011)

jajaja perfecto eso te iva a preguntar como le haria para hacerlo por minutos.. entonces cres que si me sirva.. con las interrupciones con un laser y la fotoresistencia?...

y los IC1a 4093B que son?...y que diferencia hay entre los IC1b y los  IC1a


----------



## Dario (Jun 19, 2011)

> entonces cres que si me sirva.. con las interrupciones con un laser y la fotoresistencia?...



porsupuesto que si.



> y los IC1a 4093B que son?...y que diferencia hay entre los IC1b y los IC1a



si te referis a que son, te cuento que son puertas nand schmith. ahora si lo que preguntas es que funcion cumplen en el circuito, te cuento que son la parte fundamental para que el taco funcione. se trata de una base de tiempo que congela el numero al que llego el contador en aproximadamente 600 milisegundos. supongo que te habras dado cuenta de que ambos circuitos, contador y base de tiempos van interconectados.
saludosss


----------



## Elfo1984 (Jun 19, 2011)

Otra cosa mas amigo vi en el datasshet de las compuertas que en la pata 14 dice VDD y la 7 Vss para este proyecto no necesito meterle corriente ala compuerta no u otra cosa.. ' solo usar esas compuertas? jejeje es q nose como funcionan esas compuertas ejemplo la 1,2 y 3 pata es una compuerta no?

otra cosa las patas de los displays asi se conectan en serie osea todas las a en linea y b.. y sucesivamente?

podrias subir el video de tu tacometro funcionando porfas..

siento que si se conectan los displays asi como stanen serie.. no seran el mismo numero en los 3 displays?

no no ya vi que no es como pensaba.. disculpa la resistencia variable o potenciometro de la base de tiempo para que es?


----------



## Dario (Jun 22, 2011)

el preset es para ajustar el tacometro. los display van interconectados tal cual lo ves en el circuito y a la compuerta tenes que alimentarla con 5 volt en los pines: 7 = Gnd y 14 vcc +5 volt. 
una preg. ¿tenes alguna idea de electronica? o ¿nada nada???
saludosss


----------



## tarata1 (Dic 4, 2011)

dario este me servira para un motor 4 cilindros con ecendido electronico ?


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola amigos! He visto que se puede utilizar en las motos (yo quiero ponerlo en el cuatri) pero quisiera que me digan bien de donde toma la señal!
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Dario (Ene 3, 2012)

hola amigos.
primero que nada, quiero aclarar que diseñe este circuito con la idea de poder medir las rpms de unos motores dc que tenia, sin embargo, no creo que nada impida que se puedan medir las rpms de un motor ya sea de auto o de moto. lo unico que hay que tener en cuenta, es que este tacometro mide de a un pulso por vuelta de eje. 
saludosss


----------



## Alanlopwz02 (Nov 24, 2021)

Se podría aplicar para medir un motor ac ?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 25, 2021)

Alanlopwz02 dijo:


> Se podría aplicar para medir un motor ac ?


Claro que si y claro que no.
Un medidor de rpm mide cualquier rpm. Osea que si.
Este medidor tomará las señales de alguna parte del motor térmico que no tendrá un motor eléctrico. Habrá que poner un sensor de revoluciones. Osea que no sin hacer algo.

En cualquier caso la velocidad de los motores AC es fija, conocida de antemano; es la de la frecuencia de la red con un pequeño deslizamiento.


----------



## AleSergi (Nov 25, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> En cualquier caso la velocidad de los motores AC es fija, conocida de antemano; es la de la frecuencia de la red con un pequeño deslizamiento.


y los A.C. universales, los de colector y escobilla....  ¿?    muehehehe....


----------



## Scooter (Nov 25, 2021)

Si tienen escobillas no son AC, son universales a secas.
Motor ac = motor de inducción = motor asíncrono.
Motor universal = motor de escobillas. Como es universal, es ac y es dc también.

Es un problema de léxico, pero bueno.
También podrías querer conocer el deslizamiento, que es un dato importante en ciertos casos.

En cualquier caso necesitas un sensor que te saque el dato del giro y ya lo puedes conectar al tacómetro que prefieras. Los motores térmicos ya suelen llevar sensores o llegado el caso se puede sacar la señal  de las bujías si es de gasolina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2021)

AleSergi dijo:


> y los A.C. universales, los de colector y escobilla....  ¿?    muehehehe....


Si estás "Rescatando" un motor universal de una lavarropas caída en desgracia, estos *suelen *incluir un sensor taquimétrico que te permite conocer las RPM


----------

